# Jobs websites



## chrisswood (May 16, 2011)

Hi, can anybody recommend any good website that adverts for jobs in dubai or uae or the middle east.

thanks


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Chrisswood

Have a look at Dubai job websites which gives useful info (no affiliation).

Good Luck
Lamp


----------



## Ben_130 (Jan 24, 2011)

These websites could be useful for my job searches as well as I am having a little trouble finding anything at the moment!

Although my field is a little more specialist so wont be too much available.


----------



## beaniebops (May 16, 2011)

Ben_130 said:


> These websites could be useful for my job searches as well as I am having a little trouble finding anything at the moment!
> 
> Although my field is a little more specialist so wont be too much available.


From my experience job websites are useless especially in the middle east. I recommend that you contact a few recruitment agencies by phone, try Kershaw Leonard, Jivaro, Reed. If you do a search online you will find some good agencies in Dubai. Personally I think its always better to phone.


----------



## Ben_130 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks Beaniebops.

I have registered with a few of the recruitment agencies and searched quite a few for current vacancies although haven't come across anything in my profession yet!


----------



## beaniebops (May 16, 2011)

Best of luck with the search Ben 130


----------



## Ben_130 (Jan 24, 2011)

Cheers!


----------



## anwarm.aziz (Sep 11, 2008)

From my experience (I worked in 2 position in last 1.5 year ) ,following are the best sites
www.gulftalent.com
Jobs in Dubai, UAE, Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Kuwait | Search Job | Bayt.com
Monster Gulf - Jobs in Dubai, IT Jobs, Sales Jobs
Jobs on Jobs Abu Dhabi | Jobs Abu Dhabi


----------



## Ben_130 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks Anwarm.aziz.

I regularly look at these websites and occasionally find something. Think I just need to be patient!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

IMHO, Bayt and Monster are pointless. All I got out of Monster were a load of 419 and boiler room scams.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You're better off looking at sites that are tailored to the industry you want to work in i.e. OilCareers - The quick and easy way to the world's oil and gas jobs and the like.


----------



## Ben_130 (Jan 24, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> You're better off looking at sites that are tailored to the industry you want to work in i.e. OilCareers - The quick and easy way to the world's oil and gas jobs and the like.


I work in geographic information systems (GIS) which can come under many different disciplines such as oil, engineering, construction, IT, environmental. There are tailored websites for my profession, but they tend to be US and Australian based. I am yet to find any Middle East based websites so find myself searching many different websites for the various industries such as the one above.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Why don't you just apply directly in specific companies? That seems to work better than approaching recruitment agencies or websites.


----------



## Ben_130 (Jan 24, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Why don't you just apply directly in specific companies? That seems to work better than approaching recruitment agencies or websites.


I have started to send my CV to specific companies. None appear to be advertising anything at the moment but hopefully they will keep my details on record.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

That's what I've been doing. They do reply saying that they have kept my CV on record, not sure how true that is but I'm being optimistic


----------



## Ben_130 (Jan 24, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> They do reply saying that they have kept my CV on record


Dont think I have even had one email back saying that yet?!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Problem with companies which advertise e-mail addresses for recruitment/CVs is that the mailbox is likely not looked at as a) when it was set up it was given to someone as an additional mailbox who has since left the company and noone has been given that mailbox since or b) since the email is available on the web it has since been taken over by spam.

My recommendation is contact the recruitment companies by phone and arrange a meet with the person responsible for your sector. This has worked for me twice.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

zin said:


> Problem with companies which advertise e-mail addresses for recruitment/CVs is that the mailbox is likely not looked at as a) when it was set up it was given to someone as an additional mailbox who has since left the company and noone has been given that mailbox since or b) since the email is available on the web it has since been taken over by spam.


On top of which each position gets thousands of applicants per day - "Though I am not a brain surgeon I am a very hard and honest worker, please consider me". 

They use filtering software which will obviously go against someone qualified but more adverturous in their diction and probably leave a load of boring candidates. A recruiter told me she checks the first 10 out of 500 online applicants a day, and that's if she has time.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

You could try using LinkedIn as a way of finding the more specialist areas.

justengineers or expatengineer may be worth a look at for you


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If it's a generic email address like "[email protected]", I don't bother applying because I know it will sit in a mailbox that hasn't been looked at for a very long time, like Mr. Rossi mentioned.

Do use Linkedin as Ogri has suggested, I've managed to make a lot of contacts. But what I would suggest is that you wait a little bit before you start emailing these new contact for jobs.

Good luck Ben130


----------



## ALLAITH (May 19, 2011)

*site*



chrisswood said:


> Hi, can anybody recommend any good website that adverts for jobs in dubai or uae or the middle east.
> 
> thanks


Hello therad

i belive that there is many site.
in my experiance that is alowyes better to go for the newspeapers and magazine site`s there will be many kind of jope are offerd, and this is will be true advertising, not like many other site which are looking only to have more regestrated people at the site.
the Best it`s gulf news site
this is as example, also you could cheak (alwaseet) site
/].:: Thanks


----------



## Ben_130 (Jan 24, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> If it's a generic email address like "[email protected]", I don't bother applying because I know it will sit in a mailbox that hasn't been looked at for a very long time, like Mr. Rossi mentioned.
> 
> Do use Linkedin as Ogri has suggested, I've managed to make a lot of contacts. But what I would suggest is that you wait a little bit before you start emailing these new contact for jobs.
> 
> Good luck Ben130


Yeah I joined Linkedin a couple of weeks back. Following the various companies that do what I do! How do you make contacts though because as far as I am aware, you cannot add people unless you know them?

I may not be able to be so patient now as there is a very high chance that I will be made redundant in my current place of work here in the UK over the next couple of months!


----------

